# Beagle



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a 13" black and tan beagle. He is 8 years old and out of blackies shot of bonjo (littermate to tyke). He hunts hard, jumps a bunch of rabbits and still has pretty good speed. He can get rough in a pack and is a little hard headed. I have always ran him with a collar. I have several young dogs and no time for all of them. Make a nice gundog for someone. I've owned him a couple years but have no desire to hunt him. He has been in 2 pp trials and has a win and a third. He is not a trade dog and don't want him traded all over the country.

Free to a good home. Will show him any way u wana see him go.

Scott Bachman
517.673.6519
Hudson, MI


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

If tuff needs a free house email me!


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

haha, Ill keep that in mind rwbaker. Still got the old male here.


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

scottmi said:


> haha, Ill keep that in mind rwbaker. Still got the old male here.


You have done a great job with that FC BEST OF LUCK TO YOU IN 2013.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks rwbaker, same to you, the old male is gone.


----------

